# Scranton, PA - fisher spreader complete



## Chevellebbc (Apr 13, 2019)

scranton pa. Selling fisher speedcaster 2 (same as western pro flo 2)
Have harness, variable speed controller, hitch.
It has a 10 cubic ft hopper
Some rust and some of the frame should be repaired however everything works..
Like to get 500 for it. It's just to big for what need


----------

